# Lentils



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm cooking Lentils today. From experience, I know my husband will stick his nose up, say, "that's gross" and probably refuse to even taste them. 
I put ham, onion, celery, lentils and about a quarter cup of rice in a cast iron dutch oven, and put them on low heat to cook. Is there anything else that should go in to make them more palatable? I thought about curry or tomatoes, but didn't know if that would be good? I would just like for my husband to eat something other than meat and potatoes once in a while. He doesn't like curry, so maybe that is out. 
Actually, he has never tasted curry, he just "knows" he doesn't like it, and won't try it. LOL. He's never really tasted lentils either, so I just want to make them look irresistible. He just looks at things and "knows" he doesn't like them.

Maybe he will just end up eating PB/J tonight and some ice cream while I eat lentils.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, same here too.

My husband wont eat those or split peas either.
Or casseroles.
Or soups/stews. (chili is ok, once or twice a year...)
or salads.

yeah, it's real fun at my house.

I have a BUNCH of lentils, always looking for a yummy way to present them, but so far have tried about 10 recipes and hubby refuses to even look at them-- the SMELL is bad enough, he says. Of course, once he says that, the kids refuse to even try too.

AARGH.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds awesome to me.... I'm pretty lucky, as my BF's Mom made lots of that stuff while he was growing up. He's willing to try things once, if he doesn't like it then he doesn't/


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oh I love lentils! Sadly my dh does not. I make a soup for me and the kids at lunch...lentils cooked in broth, jar of turnip greens, box of tiny pasta (or broken spaghetti) topped with parmesan cheese. Pure comfort food! Dh won't touch it! He says they taste like dirt.....must be something with most men!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> Dh won't touch it! He says they taste like dirt.....must be something with most men!


But did he taste it before he decided they taste like dirt? Or just look at it. Mine thinks he is psychic and can just tell these things by sight, or even just by listening to me say, "we're having lentils".


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

We love lentils! I cook them in the crockpot with garlic powder. Sometimes i add a can of tomatoes, sometimes not. Also, a some grated cheese pixed in every bowl. Nice and yummy!!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We use lentils often. They make great Sloppy Joes, great in enchiladas, Chili, Indian Dahl, spicey lentils rolled into roti's...yummy.. and so on (no added meat since lentils are high in protein). Lentils are great and can be made to be so flavorful.
The trick when cooking lentils for a curry is to make ones own 'curry' seasoning...none of the storebought powdery stuff, yuck. Tumeric, Coriander, Cumin, Cayenne, Fenugreek, Ginger, Garlic, Cinnamon and pepper.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I make this recipe from Hillbilly Housewife and hubby, who also doesn't like lentils, never knows he's eating them. He thinks it's made with meat. I serve this in flour tortillas (or taco shells), with cheese, diced tomatoes, and sour cream. 

*Taco Style Lentils and Rice*

3/4 cup dry lentils 
3/4 cup brown rice 
4 cups water 
4 beef bouillon cubes (I use 2 or 3 t. beef soup base)
2 teaspoons chili powder 
1/2 teaspoon cumin 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 

In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, chili powder, cumin, onion powder, and garlic powder. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. Or you can use it to fill burritos or tacos instead. Both ways are very tasty. 

If you have never tried lentils and are looking for a way to make them acceptable to the kids, this one is a good bet. Our favorite way to eat it is as a taco filling. If you are having a busy day and don't have time to cook this on the stove, it can cook in the crock pot on low for about 6 to 8 hours instead. I've never cooked it on high, so I'm not sure how quickly it would cook that way. I suspect about 3 hours would be enough.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to try the taco lentils and add them half/half with burger. I thing my dh might try that. They would probably work when making chili too.

I ate lentils yesterday. My husband decided to have leftover meatloaf. And I thought the lentil stew/soup was great.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Tomorrow is vegetarian day for my guys (every other day), I think we'll give the Taco style Lentils and Rice a try with the addition of Red Pepper flakes. I wonder how the recipe would come out if I topped the mixture with cornbread batter,then bake...like a Tamale pie...hmmmm
Vegetarian is easy, it's their meat night that gives me fits.
Thanks Gayle in KY!


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

Gayle in KY said:


> *Taco Style Lentils and Rice*
> 
> 3/4 cup dry lentils
> 3/4 cup brown rice
> ...


why not use broth/stock instead of the bullion cube(salt)?

i have red lentils here but tryed eating some and um .. not liking them maybe this will help find a way

ps wouldnt it be 'easy' to hide say 1/2-1/3 lentils in meat loaf? and just not tell him til its gone

i had a freind that wanted to go veggi but couldnt get her parents to go for it(guess this is the same theory).. i told her to like learn to cook if you can get everyone to eat a few days a week to eat a (GOOD!) veggi meal or cut the meat with 'fake meat' you will likely do more good than one person trying to go veggi completely(or 90% veggi) even if she had to learn to cook it her self lol


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

In checking my email inbox I found a recipe for Sweet flatbread using a lentil filling, this is the website that sent me the recipe newsletter http://www.manjulaskitchen.com
This woman's recipes are usually quite tasty and the videos that go with them are very helpful.
Sticky Burr, The health benefits of a vegetarian lifestyle are hard to get across to others, especially hardcore meateaters...~lol~...When I tell a person that I've lost 50 lbs. since giving up meat I do get an eyebrow lift and a "Hmmm" (more and more I'm seeing folks in my circle cutting back on their meat intake (weightloss, lower BP, keeping blood sugar under control, they are seeing the benefits)
Red Lentils...I prefer the Green, but the yellow and red make a purdier dish...~lol~...


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

sticky_burr said:


> why not use broth/stock instead of the bullion cube(salt)?


You can. I do that sometimes. I think the recipe was originally formulated to be made from storebought preps.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

1 cup lentils
1 cup Perl barley
or any amount and twice as much water
cook in crock pot till soft, add bbq sauce to taste.

this works great in a solar cooker too.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

cmcon=7...DH says that sounds good!!!!!!
We need to get on our Solar Oven project....so many projects, so little time for them...~lol~...


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

ok I made a solar cooker out of a medicine cabinet and scrap wood where should I post it, alt energy , survival, cooking?
I need to get pics and build a web page, it may be a few days.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

here is a threadhttp://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5121310#post5121310
and a direct link to my solar cooker pagehttp://cheap-easy-living.weebly.com/medicine-cabnet-solar-cooker.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

cmcon=7 said:


> 1 cup lentils
> 1 cup Perl barley
> or any amount and twice as much water
> cook in crock pot till soft, add bbq sauce to taste.
> ...


Is this like a bbq substitute to be served on bread? It sounds interesting.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it thick like stew, with corn bread or chips.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

And here I thought I had it bad. My husband won't eat chicken or turkey, can't stand the texture of the meat. The same with shredded bar-b-cue. He will only eat apples & oranges and maybe grapes for fruit. I can fix any kind of soup, stew or casserole and he will eat it. He won't eat roast either. He doesn't like stringy meat.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't handle picky eaters very well...they wind up cooking their own meals...~lol~...

I found a Lentil recipe I want to try but it calls for Cauliflower...$3.98 for a small head! I don't think so. I may try potato instead of cauliflower.

Lentil Sambar

lentils, water, onion, cauliflower, sweet potatoes, bell pepper, mustard seeds, fenugreek seeds, cumin seeds, turmeric, coriander, cinnamon, cayenne, green chili, tamarind, salt and fresh cilantro

Seems to me potatoes would fit right in.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

marinemomtatt Cooked radishes are suppose to taste like cauliflower. I've never actually eaten them that way but they are cooked and eaten like cauliflower And substituted for cauliflower in some of my old cookbooks. Peel and than cook like you would cauliflower.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

NostalgicGranny said:


> marinemomtatt Cooked radishes are suppose to taste like cauliflower. I've never actually eaten them that way but they are cooked and eaten like cauliflower And substituted for cauliflower in some of my old cookbooks. Peel and than cook like you would cauliflower.


I've eaten them. They have the texture of cooked turnips, but still taste like radishes. My kids like them.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I always cook mine with a can or two of stewed tomatoes.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> ...or even just by listening to me say, "we're having lentils".


I literally laughed out loud at this. Because my husband used to be like that too. 

"We're having lentils..." and he'd immediately wrinkle his nose.  He didn't get out much as a kid. His mom cooked with and continues to cook with a lot of canned/frozen/store bought stuff. Which actually is weird to me because the woman is the cheapes... most frugal person I think I've ever met. I think she must do the loss leaders or something... 

At any rate, I'm not a good wifey and around here you eat what I cook or you go hungry. Eventually he quit and now actually requests a lot of things he wrinkled his nose at before. 

I got a glimpse of the old him a few months back in the movie rental place though. He was a couple shelves down from me browsing. I spotted the new Travolta movie, grabbed it and asked him "What about 'From Paris With Love'?" Now, he wasn't looking at me when I grabbed it. And apparently he'd never heard about it because he immediately scrunched his face up. I didn't realize until that moment that it _sounds_ like a chick flick. LOL! Darn man, anyway.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Lentil and mushroom loaf! You cannot go wrong. It is delicious. 

Loaf:
1 onion, diced 
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 cups cooked lentils, drained
Â½ cup walnuts, ground
1 cup rolled oats (ground, if desired)
1 cup barley, cooked
Â½ cup pureed tomatoes
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar (optional)
Â½ tsp each garlic powder, thyme, rosemary, basil and sage
2 Tbsp soy sauce

Mushroom Gravy: 
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms
Â¼ cup diced onions
1 tsp olive oil
1 Â½ cups water
Â¼ cup cornstarch (dissolved in Â½ cup water)
3 Tbsp soy sauce
1 clove garlic crushed
Â½ tsp each sage and thyme
Pepper to taste

How to make loaf.
Saute onion in a little olive oil for about 5 minutes or until onion is tender. Combine all ingredients, including cooked onions in a large bowl. Turn into an oiled loaf pan.
Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Uncover and bake for another 15 minutes. Serve hot with mushroom gravy.



How to make Mushroom Gravy 
SautÃ© mushrooms and onions in oil for about 5 minutes. 
Combine cornstarch with Â½ cup of water. Add all ingredients to mushroom, onion mixture. Stir constantly until gravy thickens. Serve hot over lentil loaf.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I know what's for dinner tonight!
THANKS Our Little Farm!!!!


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks our little Farm;

That sounds great! I will be serving this with some meat but it does sound tasty.

Storm


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi mekasmom
Here is one of my Lentil dishs for you.

Sweet & Spicy Lentils Stew Â© Mountain Mick 1998 Mick Blake, Baree
4 cups Lentils beans
250g (Â½ lb) salt pork or bacon cut in small pieces
1 teaspoons salt
4 tbsp molasses
6 teaspoons prepared mustard
1 Â½ cups tomato sauce
Â¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
Â¼ teaspoon black pepper
Â¼ teaspoon chill (you can add up to 3 teaspoon if you like if hot)
Â½ teaspoon cumin powder
Â½ teaspoon coriander powder 
8 tbsp brown sugar
2 cups onions- chopped
2 cup diced can tomatoes 
2 teaspoon olive oil
Wash Lentils thoroughly. Cover with cold water and soak overnight. Boil in same water 45 minutes. Drain Lentils, SAVING THE WATER. In large pot fry off onions and bacon in olive oil, once onions are clear now add spice cook a little now Add molasses, mustard and canned tomatoes now in goes the lentils and 2 cups Lentils liquid. Mix well. Now add tomato sauce and Worcestershire sauce. Once boiling now turn down heat and cook on simmer for 25 minutes test Lentils and see if soft, if to your liking now you can add salt to taste as salt before this can make lentils be a bit hard. Serve as a meal with soft tortillas or corn chips or Naan Bread or add to as a side dish goes well with most meats. Please enjoy. MM


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Mountain mick....that recipe looks like a keeper!

Lentils in our home are for veggie night (every other day for my guys), so I think I'll replace the bacon with liquid smoke and fakin bakin bits with Roti or Navajo fry bread on the side.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mountain Mick said:


> Hi mekasmom
> Here is one of my Lentil dishs for you.
> 
> Sweet & Spicy Lentils Stew Â© Mountain Mick 1998 Mick Blake, Baree


This looks really yummy. I like the idea of bacon in them more than the ham I usually use.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

When we first got married my husband would hardly eat anything that I made. He hated corn, potatoes and beans, which made up about 100% of my cooking knowledge base. I went vegetarian for a few years, which only complicated things since he mostly wanted meat. We each cooked our own meals for a while and ate out a lot since it was easier. I found this recipe on a vegetarian forum and he actually loved it, and now complains bitterly if I make lentils any other way. It's really easy and I can cook it out of my pantry.

Nile River Lentil Soup
1 Tbs. olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 c. lentils, rinsed
2 tsp. ground cumin
2 tsp. ground coriander
4 c. water or stock
2 slices lemon
1/2 canned tomatoes, chopped
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper, or to taste
Salt & Pepper to taste
3 Tbs. finely chopped cilantro leaves

Heat oil in a heavy pot over medium-high heat. Saute onion and garlic until softened. Stir in lentils, cumin and coriander, and coat with onion/garlic mixture. Add lemon, stock, tomatoes, cayenne, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, cover and simmer for 45 minutes or until lentils are tender. Discard lemon, garnish with cilantro if desired.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So glad to find this thread! I have a friend who is dealing with cancer, and on a low acid, fairly vegetarian diet from the natural Drs- she recently gave me a acid/alkaline food list, and lentils are the lowest acid bean/legume out there- so we are eating more just for good health. Hubby does not like them cooked, so found some great salads on All recipes- here is a link to a brown rice lentil salad, that was very good. We used cilantro, and I put it with a green salad..
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/brown-rice-lentil-salad/detail.aspx


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Lythrum...That recipe looks like one I make often, only difference is that I add Tumeric with the Cumin and Coriander and a dollop of yogurt or sour cream to the bowl of soup.

Inhisname...I wish I could get my guys to like brown rice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not a picky eater as I was raised on a poor farm and you ate what was put on the table or you did with out. I as a adult still can not stand a fully cooked carrot, got to be crunchy.
My wife on the other hand could refuse to eat some thing then have something else fixed for just her, rest of the kids are the same way. To me that is just plain B/S.
Any how she is still sort of like that, I fix lental soup, bean soup and even barly soup and she cooks some thing for her self or makes a sandwich. Parents that sort of train the kids not to eat stuff SUCK too. My daughters x did that with the grand kids with any thing green is yuk.
I broke that habit in just a week visit. Any thing we fixed that wasn't green got a dose of green food coloring. Green pototes on saint pattys day is still one of their favorites.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Al, you are so smart....and warped....~lol~....

My guys eat what I make, they even tell me "Thank You, that was good" then my son may add "but the texture bothers me" (lentils and split peas), I still get the "Thank You" though.
I love my men!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My first time cooking lentils I followed the instructions on the package (yeah, pretty naive back then) and I was so shocked, as a reformed mud-pie eater I can assure you, they did taste just like dirt! :yuck:

Just keep making these yummy-sounding dishes and don't mention the lentils and I bet he'll come around. I did.



ginnie5 said:


> oh I love lentils! Sadly my dh does not. I make a soup for me and the kids at lunch...lentils cooked in broth, jar of turnip greens, box of tiny pasta (or broken spaghetti) topped with parmesan cheese. Pure comfort food! Dh won't touch it! He says they taste like dirt.....must be something with most men!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One thing I learned early in my baching life and cooking is recipes are a good place to start but taste is the best place to finish. And remember to make notes on what you changed in that recipe to make the meal yummy instead of some thing even the dog wouldn't eat.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

If the dog won't eat it you know its bad, heck they'll eat cat and chicken poo and smack while doing it...compliments to the chef...~lol~...

Been thinking about Lentils for dinner tonight, I wonder if the guys will be willing since we had a Barley Tabouli last night.


----------

